

Show HN: Beer-as-a-service - rzendacott
http://www.homebrewster.com/

======
Riseed
Found a typo in the "What's Included" paragraph on the homepage. It should
probably read "Additional spices and ingredients will need to _be_ purchased
at your local grocery store."

I don't brew but have friends who do, so I think this is a great idea,
especially if you add tiers or every-other-month options.

------
subway
Holy crap that is expensive. I'd expect a service like this to be less
expensive than my local home brew store due to the grain bill being ordered in
bulk.

For comparison, a super high gravity Belgian black will run about $60,
including lots of Belgian Candi Syrup. Your average nut brown will run about
$20.

~~~
fatman
$35 for an extract kit, especially something decently hoppy, isn't too bad -
especially if your local store isn't MoreBeer or Northern Brewer. (Though I'd
feel better about that price if it included Liquid Yeast, and the "extra
ingredients")

$15 to ship is a killer.

~~~
shane_burkhart
Liquid yeast is a real pain when it comes to shipping. We would have to charge
a couple bucks extra just for the packaging.

I agree 15 dollars is high but shipping 10 or so pounds is about that much.

------
porter
This would be cool if I brewed every month. That would be a lot of work though
and I can see the kits piling up until I cancel your service. Maybe mix it up
and for people like me have the option of getting a hand picked craft beer
pack on off-months (when I don't have time to brew).

~~~
shane_burkhart
Very valid point. Do you think that offering a kit every other month would be
a better solution? Or perhaps having tiers, where one would be 3 kits a year,
and another 6, and so on.

~~~
porter
Yes

------
baconomatic
The pricing on the FAQ says it's $57/month, but when you go to the sign up
form it says $50/month.

Otherwise, cool service!

~~~
rzendacott
Oops! Thanks for letting us know.

------
SippinLean
I'd love to have an all-grain option

~~~
shane_burkhart
We definitely have that in the plans.

